# Any Pictures of Full grown Yellow Labs?



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone have some picures of some full grown electric yellow cichlids? I'd really love to see them fully grown but can't really find any pics...How many years do they live for?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Electric Yellow Cichlid, Lemon Drop Cichlid, Yellow Lab, Labidochromis caeruleus

I found this it looks helpful


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Same species you call golden spec. isnt it?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a black lab and a sheltie, also 3 cats but no yellow labs.*r2*r2*r2*r2

I crack myself up. Some of these fish names are funny. I saw a post on another site that someone was looking for Tiger Scat, I was thinking who wants to buy Tiger poop*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------

